# Post pics of your fave coat colour!!!



## Phantomstallion




----------



## mumiinek




----------



## dee

Sorry guys, I know I'm boring, but I'm a sucker for a plain old bay! This was my girl from many years ago.


----------



## MIEventer

I love, Dapple Grey's










I also LOVE Colored Thoroughbreds



















And I also LOOOOOVE the Knapstrupper


----------



## Cowboy Ken

I'm growing fonder and fonder of the "blue roan mare" each day










oh, I got another color too!

The Palomino!


----------



## Quixotic

Grey's are my favourite, especially Steel Grey. I just wish they stayed that colour! Speaking of Grey, I'm pretty sure that's what "Blue Roan Mare" is. Roan doesn't put any roaning on the face. Your palomino is actually a flaxen chestnut, the cream gene isn't found in Haflingers. Very pretty, though!


----------



## taylorswift13




----------



## Poseidon

I love grullas/grullos!









And blue roans.









And since I have one now..I love buckskins, like this fatty.


----------



## mbender

I like the sooty colored. Buckskin, or palomino is it? Don't have a pic. Grullo is very pretty too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

mbender said:


> I like the sooty colored. Buckskin, or palomino is it? Don't have a pic. Grullo is very pretty too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Both buckskins and palominos can be sooty.
Like these?
Buckskin:








I know someone with one. He looks almost dark bay more than buckskin half the time.

Palomino:


----------



## mbender

Yahhhh yummy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

I have a grulla mare (see the avatar), but I didn't know what color she was when I agreed to buy her. That was kind of a surprise. But again, my faves are still the bays...


----------



## Poseidon

I love bays. When I was originally looking for my horse, I looked for a bay. I happened to find a buckskin that was what I wanted. I have a bay mare that I adore in the summer, so I'm good now.


----------



## Haley

Reddish bay with lots o' chrome!


----------



## barrelracer14

Paints, sorrels and dappled Greys! <3


----------



## horseluver250

Chestnut of course Here's our 3, all chestnut with a star


----------



## Tennessee

Call me crazy, but my favorite is just a plain ole brown/bay horse. Maybe it's because of all of my horses they seem to be the most level-headed. haha.

Here's my guy, High Five.


----------



## reachthestars

Hands down, my new favorite color is bright bright chestnut. I never was fond of it until getting my mare. Still don't like darker chestnuts though, LOL.

A good example of how red she is -


----------



## wyominggrandma

My blue roan.. dark blue and black no brown, one white star.


----------



## rbarlo32

Molly colour








Lorenzo grey








Bay skewbald


----------



## reachthestars

^ looks like Lorenzo needs a date with a farrier asap, he's got the start of elf shoes.


----------



## rbarlo32

That was just before he got his feet cut


----------



## reachthestars

Hope you hadn't owned him long before that.


----------



## rbarlo32

about 5 months but he was completely wild when we got him and couldn't go near his legs.


----------



## mliponoga

We own all of our favorite colored horses: Grulla, Bay, Palomino, and dun


----------



## Mocha26

PERLINO  definately stunning.


----------



## tempest

I'm a sucker for my mare's coloring. It varies depending on the lighting, I especially love it when she looks like a red bay.



























I'm also a fan of blacks and chestnuts, but bays are my current favorite.


----------



## iloverascal777




----------



## QHDragon

Hmm, gray, red dun, and either liver chestnut (loved it since I watched the event horse McKinley), or a really light chestnut like my Blue. 

I would also love a black horse with tall white stockings and a big blaze. 

I have no idea what you would call this color (chestnut with roaning?), but I like it too:










Gray, but I really like it when they are just starting to dapple and are really black.









And a gray pinto, beautiful, its just too bad that she will eventually be all white:



























And a really light (I call it pink chestnut because he looks kind of pink like sometimes) chestnut:


















and of course red dun:


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

I have to say my faves are: 
Bay Roan:








Red Roan:
















Blue Roan:








Buttermilk Buckskins:









I love roans, as you can tell.


----------



## Jessabel

I _love_ bay horses with stockings. Or anything with stockings, really. They're so flashy.









I love anything with a blaze or a star, too. =] This guy has it all. Dark color, stockings, AND a blaze!


----------



## mom2pride

Bay...the darker the better! I know...plain! hahaha


----------



## Rowzy

I love chocolate palominos









and Black horses with silver:










And of course whatever color you would call Gypsy (she is a greying bay)...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

My all time favorite color is buckskin pinto - preferably splashed white with blue eyes, but I have not yet found a photo online of one I like. Any pattern will do, this tobiano is divine!










And chestnut dun, with or without a pinto pattern, haha:



















And I love love LOVE a flashy black minimal splashed white with blue eyes!


----------



## Phantomstallion

All cool horses I also luv blue roans.


----------



## Hunter65

Oh dear soo many to choose from, I love the Buttermilk buckskin and dapple gray. My all time fav is liver chestnut with lotsa chrome and now of course I have come to love the palomino lol


----------



## Haley

Ooooh, I completely forgot about Big Chex To Cash. Hands down favorite palomino EVER! And of course, he has chrome too. 









And Silver Dapple.. it's like a grey that never turns white. 









I love looking at roans but would never want one - with my luck I'd end up with an accident prone horse that would end up looking like it's been abused. Not so great for the show ring. Otherwise.. I'd love a My Final Notice baby.


----------



## Oxer

hahahaha!!!! this is just silly.


----------



## BearleySmokin

I love my horse's colouring... and dapple greys!


----------



## equiniphile




----------



## Caitlinpalomino

*palominos blacks and dapple greys*

i am a sucker for palominos, blacks and dappple greys!!!!!


----------



## veganequus

I love palomino, appaloosa, buckskin, pinto, and either pure black or pure white


----------



## Phantomstallion

All nice horses I have another one:


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Blue Roan*


----------



## Eliz

My boy's color, seal brown! 
I LOVE solid bays, they look so sharp! I also love the really deep red bays. Or chestnuts with a lot of chrome.


----------



## AnnaLover

MacabreMikolaj said:


> My all time favorite color is buckskin pinto - preferably splashed white with blue eyes, but I have not yet found a photo online of one I like. Any pattern will do, this tobiano is divine!



How about her?  :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover

My favorite is a nice golden buckskin. Always has been, always will be as far as I'm concerned! 

This is my baby's (due in march) daddy. I hope the baby ends up his color!


----------



## LoveStory10

I really love my mares bay colouring... in the right light its like a golden brown, beautiful:


----------



## Klara

My gray mare shimmers red in summer. It´s nice.


----------



## RandomHorsey

hmmmmmm.....Google Image Result for http://globalhorseculture.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/28/blue_roan.jpg
blue roan
Google Image Result for http://www.silveradomountainhorses.com/Resources/silv1a.jpeg


----------



## Cheshire

and


----------



## Pony10girl

i love any coloured horse like my mare here








and i love blue roans but i love all horse colours lol 
my dream horses


----------



## Sammy1615

I don't even know if these exsist but i like horses that are black with white mane.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

This mare is pretty close to my dream color - she's an Amber Cream Champagne Tobiano (she's a Buckskin Champagne ), she's actually sired by El Dorado's Gold Chain - the buckskin tobiano posted earlier!

When I was little I always wanted a "white horse with a black mane, tail and legs" ... so she's close and I love that her eyes are so striking  










I like most "interesting" or unusual colors though.


----------



## Hunter65

TheLastUnicorn said:


> This mare is pretty close to my dream color - she's an Amber Cream Champagne Tobiano (she's a Buckskin Champagne ), she's actually sired by El Dorado's Gold Chain - the buckskin tobiano posted earlier!
> 
> When I was little I always wanted a "white horse with a black mane, tail and legs" ... so she's close and I love that her eyes are so striking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like most "interesting" or unusual colors though.


Wow he doesn't even look real


----------



## Mutt

Blue Roans

Strawberry Roans








And

Liver Chestnuts with flaxen mane and tail


----------



## Eastowest




----------



## Hunter65

Eastowest said:


>


Gorgeous, every single one of them


----------



## Caitlinpalomino




----------



## IloveCastori

I love my mares color she was reg. As a blue roan and ended up to be a black tobiano. In summer she looks almost a seal brown she isn't ever a solid color her sides roan out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fifi Bay

well guys im gunna have to go with my mares coat and she is a BAY!!! 
here she is her name is Fifi


----------



## PintoTess

pinto is my fave colour as i have one and they are so flashy and everyone has a different coat pattern this is Tessy


----------



## CessBee

Cessies chesnut is my fav.








and ever since my first horse Iceman, Ive been a sucker for greys.


----------



## Mecate

Buckskin Roan (I call her a roan because all bite marks grow in darker and she has lighter colored hair over her body. She belongs to me. )








Blue Roan








Bay Roan








Sooty Palomino








Bay Tobiano








Bay (mine)


----------



## smokeyblue910

I like Grullos.


----------



## circlepranch

Well my fav colors our the horses below which I own or I bred at one point in time 


First Smokey Black ( Black along with the Creme gene )










Silver Grulla ( Grulla plus the creame gene )











Black Tobiano











Dunalino ( Palomino Gene Plus the Dun Gene )











~Gina


----------



## kiwigirl

I do love all the exotic colours but what I Really like is any horse that SHINES!!!! 








If I could have any colour I would love to own a dark horse with light mane and tail (dark and blonde).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What a fun thread!!  I'm excited to see so many people listing my fave color (my mare's of course!) buckskin!  But it's interesting how many different names for the shades of buckskin I have heard so far...

I know my mare is registered under "buckskin" on her papers for her coat color, but sometimes her legs remind me more of a dun, with the primitive striping. Can buckskins' legs "fade" into that marking over time? She's only 9 now, but I noticed when I got her at the age of 7 she was a different, more golden shade of buckskin and actually had a dorsal stripe. Now the stripe is gone except for he very faintest line you wouldn't notice unless you knew what she used to look like...and she is such a creamier, paler shade now. 

Here was her at 7 (don't mind me on her back LOL):









And now...(bad pic because she's partway covered, but notice how much more faded her legs are!)


----------



## NdAppy

She kind of looks like she is going grey...


----------



## QHDragon

Sammy1615 said:


> I don't even know if these exsist but i like horses that are black with white mane.


From what I understand you can sometimes have a horse with the silver gene that would cause some dilution of the mane color. I have seen a black horse that had a white tail, but I can't seem to find the picture. The closest I would assume you could get would be a horse that is graying that might temporary have a gray-er mane or tail than its body.


----------



## tempest

Sammy1615 said:


> I don't even know if these exsist but i like horses that are black with white mane.


Here you go. The last picture doesn't appear to black, but it's one of the only few that weren't paints that I could find.


----------



## kiwigirl

Yep, I love the dark light contrast too.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

NdAppy said:


> She kind of looks like she is going grey...


Can a buckskin go grey??:shock:


----------



## NdAppy

If they have the grey gene they can. Grey can and will cover every color if it is present.

Can you start a thread on you just your horse with a few more pictures? Also what is her breeding?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh neat, ok I'll start one in the colors and genetics section


----------



## NdAppy

Could do it here in the color section too.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I did, sorry I realized and edited but you prob already read me saying "breeding" haha...it's up, thanks!


----------



## NdAppy

bwahaha Yeah that is what I read. *off to look at your post!*


----------



## Hrsegirl

My favorite colors are like my gelding, Cherokee. I'm not to sure if he is Black and white or a seal bay and white. Because when it comes winter time, his muzzle, around his eyes and flanks turn a light reddish bay color. And the color of my mare, Smokey. I haven't completely figured her color out but most people say she is a sooty buckskin. 
His muzzle







His whole body!







And then there is Smokey...the first picture is of her in the spring time...







And then her the day I bought her which was the end of September/Beginning of October


----------



## xXEventerXx




----------



## Supermane

I like a few colors, but my favorite, would be black with four white socks.









The Hanoverian stallion Redwine is a perfect example. I think this horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Quixotic

ahh that dappled gray is GORGEOUS! if only they would stay that colour.


----------



## Adenfire

*Roans, and odd balls*

I'm also a HUGE roan lover, all shades and colors of roan. All my horses but one have roaning 









as well as Liver Chestnuts  good dark livers









ummm and last my liver chestnut tovero she's too white but her DARK DARK chestnut is what i love, This is her after a fresh clip, she actually darkens to almost black.




























I'm completely in love with my horse's color: Silver Bay Roan Appy! Could ya get any weirder WITHOUT spots or dilutions :razz: The first couple of attached pictures are of him, yes that's the same horse  The showmanship picture is of him recently clipped and the driving picture is him 3 WEEKS later  and the last one is him in full blown summer coat. He's NEVER been the same color twice.


----------



## QHDragon

xXEventerXx said:


>



droooool!!! Like Quixotic said, too bad she won't stay that color!


----------



## xXEventerXx

But thats the beauty of dapple greys you get to see many colours on the horse , so its not the same colour all the time.. i think ill get bored of the same bay colour on my horse.


----------



## Tralauney

Piaffe's Brindle Horse is my new favorite coat color....
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/nimir-pics-brindle-arabian-72604/

so unique!!

Here's a couple more brindles too....


----------



## kiwigirl

xXEventerXx said:


> But thats the beauty of dapple greys you get to see many colours on the horse , so its not the same colour all the time.. i think ill get bored of the same bay colour on my horse.


I think I may have to take that comment a little personally. I have a bay horse ( a very SHINY bay horse lol ) and she never stays the same colour. At some points in the year she looks like a chestnut horse with dark points, her coat also darkens up and can look very red and at the moment she has a very dark sheen to her coat which makes her look sooty. Also at the moment she has faint dapples which only appear during the summer but are something for me to look forward to - I love brown horses with dapples. There is nothing boring about bay horses!


----------



## xXEventerXx

I own a bay horse too and he doesnt really change colour,, i just think grey are way prettier


----------



## Supermane

I like greys, but personally I'm more of a black and bay girl. People have different preference, which is what this thread is about. 

I have a dark bay, two mahogany bays, and a liver chestnut, so guess I go for the "boring" colors. But usually greys end up being different shades of brown.


----------



## Haley

Supermane said:


> I like a few colors, but my favorite, would be black with four white socks.


Heh, that perfect describes my horse. She may not be as "fancy" as redwine is though.  Not to the english crowd, anyway!


----------



## LoveStory10

I'm part of the "english crowd" lol, and I think she is absolutly gorgeous!! ^


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

me too!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

i love the horses u posted mutt


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

hrsegirl i love ur horses they are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## DunOverIt

Alright, I'll play. You can guess what my obsession is 

Lady Jag Commander (Kate) Sold in July




























Luv a Little Poco (no I didn't pour oil on her  )









Code Red Commander (Rouge) Sold last month



















Broadway Commanders (He's the bay dun On Left)










Broadway Commanders and Code Red Commander










Poco Got2 Hollywood


















Lady Jag Barjo










Badlands Dena



















Ok..you get the picture, right?


----------



## BecArabian

*my favourite colours are BUCKSKIN, DAPPLE GREY, PALOMINO, APALOOSAS AND ALL TYPES OF ROANS *


----------



## Supermane

Haley said:


> Heh, that perfect describes my horse. She may not be as "fancy" as redwine is though.  Not to the english crowd, anyway!


I'm just a tad obsessed with that stallion. I'm stalking sites to see if I can find find an exact, gelding replica of him (by him).

Your horse is gorgeous though. I'm in love with that face!


----------



## rocky pony

I'm a sucker for a chocolate palomino/silver dapple Rocky Mountain/Kentucky Saddle Horse (years of owning a Rocky this colour, I still don't know which is correct)









(And of course, the love of my life, my first horse, Rocky)










I also quite like rose grey









And Haflinger chestnut :wink:









And sooty buckskins are just dreamy:









But I've also been known to be a fan of the "fiery little red (sorrel) mare":










...I like a lot of colours :lol:


----------



## HannahJo

*I've always loved Ready's color....I think he's sooo handsome. *









*And then Poke's color...I think she is simple but so beautiful. <3*


----------



## Hrsegirl

Caitlinpalomino said:


> hrsegirl i love ur horses they are BEAUTIFUL!!!




thanks so much


----------



## damnedEvans

I love Dapple gray, Buckskin, Grulla, Blue roan

and solid colour (bay especially) with white muzzle like this








and this colour


----------



## Indyhorse

I have a true love/obsession with red sabinos like this:



















I also adore a rose gray:










But the black sabino Shires, whether minimally or heavily expressed, will ALWAYS make me weak in the knees!




















ETA: Mliponoga, I don't know where you are exactly but you must not be too far from me, I saw the little grulla "Mocha" filly you pictured on the local CL for AGES....glad to know she went to a good home!


----------



## kiwigirl

This is ridiculous! With every new picture that goes up I'm like, "that's my favourite colour....no wait, it's that....I want one just like that.. no, that, no That!" Dammit I just want one of everything.

What is this one? I want this one...can someone tell me who she is and what breed please.


----------



## crimson88

I LOVE PINTALOOSAS  I'd love to own one, one day 

















And this Friesian x Appy is to die for!


----------



## NdAppy

crimson88 said:


> And this Friesian x Appy is to die for!


He was a cutie at that stage wasn't he? Sadly he is a grey and no longer looks that way.


----------



## kimber769

My filly is a beautiful red roan


----------



## damnedEvans

kiwigirl said:


> This is ridiculous! With every new picture that goes up I'm like, "that's my favourite colour....no wait, it's that....I want one just like that.. no, that, no That!" Dammit I just want one of everything.
> 
> What is this one? I want this one...can someone tell me who she is and what breed please.



Sooty buckskin Gypsy Vanner stallion . From Gypsy Vanner Horses for Sale | Stallion | Sooty Buckskin | Duke


----------



## Plains Drifter

My favorite colors: (All my babies!)

Grulla









Buckskin









Palamino









Bay









Brown Dun









Blue Roan


----------



## Plains Drifter

I also forgot:

Gray:


----------



## fuadteagan

okay so yeah beautiful love this color and yeah this is a draft but yeah mostly comes in drafts and i think it is some type of silver dapple


----------



## SugarPlumLove

his is a Scharzwalder Fuchs! My fav color!

http://members.multimania.nl/pinniespowers/mooi1.jpg


----------



## Phantomstallion

All these colours are my faveourite


----------



## Kano32

fuadteagan said:


> okay so yeah beautiful love this color and yeah this is a draft but yeah mostly comes in drafts and i think it is some type of silver dapple


That horse is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! i think i spelt that wrong but oh well  I like any colour that isn't "normal" though i do have a soft spot for some bays and i dont really like grays although some steel grays are nice


----------



## baileydawn

First would be a flea bitten grey like my boy.  








Second would be like Marhaabah just cause Bays are gorgeous! I think just the simplicity of the color really just makes them stunning.  








Third would have to be like Fausto! Im not sure what his coloring is but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Arksly

I like these colors but I don't know what they are called.
















And isn't the baby adorable!


----------



## NdAppy

baileydawn said:


> Third would have to be like Fausto! Im not sure what his coloring is but it is gorgeous!


Flaxen sorrel. 



Arksly said:


> I like these colors but I don't know what they are called.


Sooty Palomino.


>


Brindle. 



> And isn't the baby adorable!


That a zedonk? I am guessing it is because of the size of the ears. Cute little thing. It's ears look to be bigger then it's head!


----------



## Arksly

NdAppy said:


> Sooty Palomino.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The only thing is that it's mane is black and it's tail is white. Palomino's have a whitish mane and tail not half and half. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## NdAppy

Arksly said:


> The only thing is that it's mane is black and it's tail is white. Palomino's have a whitish mane and tail not half and half. At least that's my understanding.


The sooty gene is what is causing his mane to be dark. That horse is Chex Nu Jewel, he _is_ a palomino and he obviously carries the sooty gene.


----------



## Arksly

NdAppy said:


> The sooty gene is what is causing his mane to be dark. That horse is Chex Nu Jewel, he _is_ a palomino and he obviously carries the sooty gene.


 
Hmmmm. Did not know that.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

This is a black silver Gypsy Horse. As is this..









Misty Valley Farm Silver Fox. I believe it's the same horse in both pictures.

This (below) is Harlequin Farms Aurora as a baby. She is a black silver tobiano. She will probably be bred to Fox (above) one day. Her colour looks very light in the picture, as they all do when young, but her black silver parts get darker each year. 










This is Silver Bullet. He is a bay Silver and sire of Aurora.








As you see, he has a moustache, as many Gypsy Horses do - male or female.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Another young black Silver Tobiano Gypsy Horse. So pretty.









A really pretty sabino/splash Gypsy colt.

Lizzie


----------



## monicadunlap

My husband bought me this little girl this summer. She's a 3 year old grey. Her name is Cloud..


----------



## kiwigirl

Absolutely love this horse but is it my imagination or does it have a matching handler?


----------



## darkpaloma

*Sorrel Overo (Cochise)*

I fell in love with a Craigslist ad


----------



## BarefootBugsy

I love rose grey horses. The red tint almost gives them a rustic look


----------



## melinda27858

I would have to say that any healthy shiny horse is a good color...BUT...

There are three color qualities I am particularly fond of,
Sabinos,
Roans,
and anything appy!


I think this guy is a hottie!


















But I may be a little biased....I own him!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Grulla and tobiano grulla


----------



## amp23

So after about 15 mins of looking at all 13 pages of pics, I can't decide what my favorite is!

I have always loved black horses and palominos though. 


















I've always thought appys were gorgeous too


----------



## down2earth1928

My newest paint.


----------



## drafteventer

Mmm
Red roan of course!
Shiny black with stockings/socks
Shiny liver chestnut.
Bright red chestnut.
Palomino
I really like lots of colors xD I love shiny-ness, too bad my horse doesn't get that way!


----------



## haviris

I don't know that I truely have a favorite color, I have favorite shades of all colors! I'm especially fond of all things dun! And have a soft spot for golden palominos. My favorite pattern is splash!

That said, I can't find to many as pretty as Gypsy's shade of grulla!


----------



## amp23

Haviris, your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## haviris

Thank you! I think she's pretty awsome!


----------



## Tymer

Almost any color, when it's shiny, looks goooorgeous. 

When I was younger I had a thing for all black horses with white manes and tails. Later that became paints. Then paints turned into anything!

My horse is a bay roan, but veeeeery light. Like this, only even less white.








I know its not age cause she's 16 now. When they bought her she was 10, and she still had a few white hairs in every section of bay.


----------



## cfralic

I was gonna say just plain black but I think Haviris' horse just made me change my mind --- THAT'S my new fave colour!


----------



## barebackkindagal

down2earth1928 said:


> My newest paint.


He's so cute! ! ! Love the spots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barebackkindagal

Tennessee said:


> Call me crazy, but my favorite is just a plain ole brown/bay horse. Maybe it's because of all of my horses they seem to be the most level-headed. haha.
> 
> Here's my guy, High Five.


Would you call his legs black socks or stocking?


----------



## lilkitty90

i happen to be quite in love with my girls odd coloring! i think she is some form of a diluted buckskin


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter

Mecate said:


> Buckskin Roan (I call her a roan because all bite marks grow in darker and she has lighter colored hair over her body. She belongs to me. )
> View attachment 47824
> 
> 
> Blue Roan
> View attachment 47826
> 
> 
> Bay Roan
> View attachment 47825
> 
> 
> Sooty Palomino
> View attachment 47827
> 
> 
> Bay Tobiano
> View attachment 47828
> 
> 
> Bay (mine)
> View attachment 47829


I'm sure she/he is a buckskin roan. Even though the quarter horse assoc. only recognizes blue roan or red roan, horses can actually have roan on any color. I have seen in person, palomino roans, dun roans, buckskin roans and grulla roans. So unique.


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter

I love all colors, too. My favorite is my guy. He is a light palomino, the color of a pearl, with dapples. He has been this color from the time he was born. No blue eyes or pink skin. He is a registered quarter horse.


----------



## fuadteagan

okay i will post my fav colors ummm with pics








i am a sucker for silver dapples ! i love them because they are a beautiful like chocolate color i geuss and then on top of that is dapples and then the beautiful mane i love silver dapple minis and arabians









im a sucker for blue roans also very pretty









i love sable champagnes too


----------



## Rachel1786

FeatheredFeet said:


> Lizzie


WOW! I want one! 
my first favorite color will always be grullo/a as that is the color of my first horse who i got when i was 12 and have had him for 13 years.










and from a few weeks ago, nice and fuzzy in his warm blanket









I've always wanted a white/chestnut pinto and a dapple gray, actually my next horse will hopefully be a pinto paso fino, that will be a few years tho lol


----------



## Phantomstallion

FeatheredFeet said:


> Another young black Silver Tobiano Gypsy Horse. So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really pretty sabino/splash Gypsy colt.
> 
> Lizzie


OMG!!!

Beautiful!!!!!!!!1


----------



## csimkunas6

Always loved a classic bay with no white...but I also love dark/copper chestnut like this guy...










And this guy...


----------



## Phantomstallion

Heard you bought a horse called Rodeo


----------



## csimkunas6

Phantomstallion, I did buy a horse named Rodeo....


----------



## horsegirl1213

I love all paints. I can't seem to get any pictures on here...


----------



## thegoldenpony

I'm a sucker for dapples, roans, any types of overo or sabino markings as well as appaloosa-type markings (I know that not all appys have them, but that's a simpler way of putting it :lol.

I love bays, too, since I ride a lot of them. I love A LOT of horse colours, especially the unusual ones, but most definitely not only them.

and a bit of a silly fact: My favourite horse is liver chestnut and although I actually _don't_ like chestnut horses, I absolutely love her because she has a unique blaze (well, maybe not unique, but it's different) and two blue eyes. She's gorgeous. And an _amazing_ ride, I love her to bits, even though she's not mine.


----------



## sixlets

Once I got involved in horses my favourite color became dark bay with not white on the legs, because it's a heck of a lot easier to care for. But, of course, I didn't get that until my third horse. The first two were red dun (who gets horribly stained with manure spots) and a pinto with all white legs. If you don't include cleaning though, red dun and painted are by far my favorite.


----------

